# FS:Lots of stuff for sale- Tanks, filters, Canopies, heaters, UV, Lights, Fake Plants



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

Finally got a chance to clean up the fishroom. Got a bunch of stuff for sale.

1. standard 20 gallon tank with iron stand -$45

2. 20 gallon tank - $20

3. 33 gallon canopy and flourescent light - $20
light flickers when i turn it on so i think you need a new starter or maybe the bulb is old.

4. 33 gallon canopy only - $10

5. 10 gallon canopy only - $5

6. 20 gallon canopy only - $10

7. aquaclear 30 - $20 *sold*

8. ehiem liberty hang on filter up to 50 gallons - $20

9. Coralife 9W UV Sterilizer - $40 *Sold*
got this from another member on Canreef. never got a chance to use it. comes with a bulb but it doesn't turn on when i tried pluggin it in to test it so i think you will need to get a new bulb.

10. 50 watt jager heater - $15
great from shrimp tank or nano tank

11. small 10" light - $10

12. bucket of fake plants - $15
about 6-7 pieces couple large pieces one piece cost me 15 bucks already

13. gravel - $5 for all *Sold*
i got lots of different colors and natural

14. nice piece of drift wood - $10 *Sold*

Thanks for Looking! PM me if interested. Pick up in Vancouver.


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump! All prices are OBO


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Any pix of the wood? And dimensions pls


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*10g canopy*

Does the 10g canopy have a light on it? (#5 on your list)


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pics of 33g canopy please


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

]

here is a pic of the driftwood it is 18 inches long

and another of the 33g canopy. i have 2 of these.










Also, the 10g canopy does not come with a light

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

Updated. Also can post pictures of items if you like. Thanks


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bumppity bump


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bump.........bump.........


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bumping it up


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

SUnday BumPPPPP


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

Still have lots of stuff left 

Prices are OBO! Just want it gone


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bump..................


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

still have lots of stuff left


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

sunday bump


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bump! make me a offer!


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bump??????


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bumpaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bumping it


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bump for the day


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bumpppppppppppp


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bumpppppppppppp


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What type of light is the 10"?


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> What type of light is the 10"?


i'm not quite sure actually it looks like a asian brand light that takes a CF bulb.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Can you please post a pic of the 20 with stand. Thanks


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

slipstream said:


> Can you please post a pic of the 20 with stand. Thanks












the stand looks like this really similar except mine on the bottom piece is flat so u can actually put another tank underneath if u like and the 20 is just a standard 20 if u still want a pic i can try to get one for you if i can find my camera


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

bumping it


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

is the 10inch light a clamp on? can i see a picture


----------

